
How I Store My 1's and 0′s (2012) - Tomte
https://mocko.org.uk/b/2012/06/17/how-i-store-my-1s-and-0s-zfs-bargain-hp-microserver-joy/
======
jmnicolas
Almost 4 years later than this article, I still don't have a good way to store
my 1's and 0's.

There's a lot of good software solutions, but you can't find reasonably priced
motherboards / sata extension cards with enough sata ports to accommodate a
lot of disks.

I need to store between 20 and 30 TB. I have a lot of 2 TB disks that I can't
gather in a single machine where everything could be centralized.

Buying 4TB (even worse with 6 or 8 TB) disks is too expensive (let's not
forget the cost of redundancy).

So I have a mismatch of (non) "solutions" : hard raid on my desktop, a lot of
non redundant external hard drives and a small NAS that backs up the really
important stuff. It's not a satisfying solution but I can't resolve myself to
throw more money at it : I would need probably more than a month salary
(admittedly I don't have a decent salary but still) to build something
centralized.

~~~
gnur
If you don't need speed, you could just use a few powered USB hubs and connect
all your external disks to a raspberry pi (or perhaps something a bit faster
like a minnowboard max).

